# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Kako znati da je dijete spremno prestati dojiti?

## Mojca

Gledam ovaj link http://www.roditelji.hr/jaslice/791-...estati-dojiti/ zanimljive natuknice, kažu da je dijete spremno kad:
-može zaspati bez dojenja
-prestalo je tražiti dojku nakon što se probudilo iz poslijepodnevnog sna
-rjeđe sisa danju
-lako mu je odvratiti pozornost od prsa i dugo nakon toga ne sjeti se da je željelo sisati
-tijekom noći rijetko traži prsa
-želi sisati kad mu je dosadno ili majka dugo ne obraća pozornost
-ne traži prsa kako bi se utješilo
-uvečer ga uspijeva uspavati netko drugi osim majke (baka i tata)
-sisa 1 do 3 puta na dan

Dijete NIJE SPREMNO kad:
-noću više puta traži vaša prsa
-tijekom dana sisa više od 3 puta
-traži prsa kad ugleda majku koja je dugo izbivala iz kuće i radi utjehe
-ima snažnu potrebu za sisanjem i teško mu je odvratiti misli od dojenja


Zanimaju me iskustva i razmišljanja mama koje su produženo dojile.  
 :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Šta je produženo dojenje, nakon godinu, dvije?

Po ovim natuknicama spremni su bili oko godine, ali imali su želju duže.
T. sad uglavnom želi dojiti kad joj je dosadno, kad se probudi po noći (a buuudi se, opet), i za uspavljivanje. Ali ja nekako još ne bi prestala (a i zadnje mi je dojenje u životu, pa guštam i ja).

----------


## Superman

Prema ovome, moj nije bio spreman ni sa 4 godine, kad je prestao, uz moje ohrabrivanje da prestane, da je već velik itd.  :Smile: 

Čini mi se da ove natuknice baš i nisu referentne. Osluškuj svoje dijete i sebe....i znat ćeš kad je pravo vrijeme za prestanak dojenja.

----------


## Majuška

moj je pokazivao baš ovako "školske" znakove sa cca 2,5 g i tada smo i prestali. Zadnjih mjesec-dva je dojio jednom dnevno, navečer prije spavanja i to mi je počelo biti bolno jer se više nije stvaralo puno mlijeka a on bi jako povukao tako da smo to onda i prekinuli. Presušio bunar  :Smile: )

----------


## enchi

Curu sam zapravo ja potaknula na prestanak ali bilo je to puno znakova da se bližimo kraju pa joj zapravo uopće nije teško palo (imala je 2 godine).

Dečko još sisa (2 i pol ima) ali također smo pri kraju jer se svelo na 1 puta na dan, ponekad dva ali više iz navike nego iz potrebe.

Smjernice mi se čine ok ovako na prvu.

----------


## Mojca

Naravno da osluškujem svoje dijete, to je sve što činim otkad se rodila (a i mjesece one prije toga), ali ta njena strast za dojenjem koja je ista kao i prvog dana, ne jenjava... a onda čujem/čitam za primjere poput "nie više htjela", "sam je odustao"... pa se pitam misli li ona bar smanjiti.  :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

to se može dogoditi i prilično naglo pa te iznenadi

moj je u mjesec-dva od totalnog ovisnika postao nezainteresirani sisač  :neznam:

----------


## enchi

Meni je godina dana granica do koje se potpuno dajem, koliko žele ja dajem.  :Smile:  Nakon godine počinjem im davati do znanja da i ja imam potrebe, ali lagano, ne treniram to na dojenju odmah. Npr. noćno sam ukinula kada je ona imala  godinu i 10 mjeseci, opet, procjenjujući da će me moći shvatiti i prihvatiti da trebam spavati. I ispalo je začuđujuće lako. No, zato mene nema na topiku o zahtjevnoj djeci, s mojima je lako.  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

moja je s 2 i pol izbacila nocne podoje. s 3 je zadnji put trazila sisu. cak sam je znala i ponuditi, odbila je.
mislim da ju je tata poceo uspavljivati s 3 i pol  :Grin:

----------


## pulinka

Ja ću se samo složiti sa Superman. 
Moji oboje još doje, ćerka svaki drugi dan otprilike, kad se seti, sin samo za uspavljivanje i ponekad noću ako sam traži, vrlo retko. 
Sa ćerkom bih mogla prekinuti i naglo, ali bi to nju rastužilo jer je dete sa snažnom potrebom za sisanjem-i vrlo rečita u argumentima  :Smile: . S obzirom da dojim već toliko dugo, i da sam se sa njom negde od 3. rođendana nadalje mogla dogovoriti kada, kako i koliko meni odgovara da je dojim, sada mi je zaista svejedno da li će sisati 4 ili 5 godina, pa puštam da sama reši kad-bar zasad  :Smile: .
I sina bih verovatno mogla prestati da dojim, jer je njemu bitnija sama ta rutina da se uveče uspavljuje uz siku nego samo sisanje, on je sam izbacivao podoje nekim školskim redosledom kako je hteo. Jedino što on teeeeško podnosi bilo kakvu promenu u rutini...
Ali moja deca su odavno vrlo nezahtevna što se dojenja tiče i nemam potrebu da išta naglo prekidam.
Meni su okolnosti išle na ruku utoliko što sam ostala trudna sa sinom kada je ćerka imala 19 meseci i ćerka je sama nekako počela da spava  bolje kada je napunila 22 meseca-verovatno se smanjila količina mleka zbog trudnoće i ona je drastično proredila noćne podoje. Istovremeno je završila i sa izbijanjem zubića i progovorila odjednom u rečenicama, tako da je nešto od toga ili sve zajedno uticalo na to da meni dojenje postane mnogo manje zahtevno.
Da nije bilo tako, verovatno bih oko drugog rođendana počela nekako da joj proređujem noćne podoje, ali to je jedna od  onih šta bi bilo kad bi bilo razmišljanja pa verovatno nije baš korisno.
Jasno mi je da sam ja ekstrem i da moje rešenje nije dobro za svakoga niti bi se dopalo svakome, ali, eto, jedno iskustvo više.

U stavu o prekidanju dojenja puno toga igra ulogu-recimo, ja mislim da je za decu zdravo da doje što duže, da im to zaista gradi imunitet. Samim tim, iako je možda detetov karakter takav da se može lako naučiti da zaspi i živi bez sisanja, ja na svojoj deci ne bih to probala pre nego što napune bar tri godine-ako sami ne odustanu u međuvremenu, naravno...Prihvatam, naravno da ima i drugačijih mišljenja...

----------


## Mojca

> Meni je godina dana granica do koje se potpuno dajem, koliko žele ja dajem.  Nakon godine počinjem im davati do znanja da i ja imam potrebe, ali lagano, ne treniram to na dojenju odmah. Npr. noćno sam ukinula kada je ona imala  godinu i 10 mjeseci, opet, procjenjujući da će me moći shvatiti i prihvatiti da trebam spavati. I ispalo je začuđujuće lako. No, zato mene nema na topiku o zahtjevnoj djeci, s mojima je lako.


Što se tiče granica, prihvatila je da više ne dojim vani, jer da je po njenom cicala bi stalno, a meni je to već počelo ići na živce. Sad zna da imamo pravilo da cica samo doma, pa često sama dok smo vani kaže "mimi, kauč, doma!" (cicu zove mimi).
Ali, zato je cica obavezna prije spavanja, nakon spavanja, po mom dolasku s posla, nakon što padne ili sl., nakon što joj se nešto ne dopusti, svaki put kad je neshvaćena, uvrijeđena, povrijeđena... naravno, ne dobije ju uvijek, ali ju traži. 

I... dok smo bile na moru, dakle gotovo stalno zajedno, noću se budila jednom, po povratku se opet počela buditi kao i ranije, svako malo... noćas sam imala osjećaj da se budi svakih pola sata. Naravno, nije bilo tako, to je samo moj osjećaj... ali sigurno se budila bar 5 puta. Pa jutros 2 puta nakon što sam ja ustala.

----------


## cikla

Moja bi stalno sisala, ali sam ja polako izbacivala podoje koji su mi postali iscrpljujući (kada sam videla da je ona spremna) i sada imamo jutarnji, podnevni i večernji. Ali ona i dalje stalno traži, i kada me vidi golu, i kada sam malo duže izbivala, kod noćnih buđenja, kada joj je dosadno, za utehu... Sinoć sam bila u gužvi i MM je pokušao da je uspava. Cela kuća se tresla od njenog naricanja za mamom. Vidim da još nije vreme za prekidanje.

----------


## BusyBee

Ja sam još uvijek u raspoloženju da je spreman prestati sisati kad više ne bude tražio sisati.
Sad je to max 2x dnevno.

----------


## enchi

Moj se uspava lako kada mene nema kod kuće (nekim čudom kada se i to desi navečer, dok sam ja na poslu ga bake isto tako bez frke uspava) ali kada sam ja doma, nema šanse.
Ajd, sad je par puta otišao sa sestrom spavati (čitali smo u dnevnom boravku, izljubili se i otišli su si jako važni, sami na spavanje, premda ih uspavljujemo jedan na jedan inače - muž nju ja njega).

----------


## larmama

kod nas je noć presudila, prestala se po noći buditi a time i dojiti i to je kroz mjesec dva dovelo i do potpunog prestanka dojenja s 34 mjeseca

----------


## Jadranka

> Naravno da osluškujem svoje dijete, to je sve što činim otkad se rodila (a i mjesece one prije toga), ali ta njena strast za dojenjem koja je ista kao i prvog dana, ne jenjava... a onda čujem/čitam za primjere poput "nie više htjela", "sam je odustao"... pa se pitam misli li on bar smanjiti.


U nas isto tako. Otkako sam na godisnjem cica od jutra do sutra. Jos stalno nekud putujemo pa mu je sve novo pa jos vise trazi cicu. Jedva cekam da ponovno neku rutinu uspostavimo. Neko vrijeme, dok sam radila, bili smo samo na jednom podoju dnevno  :Shock: 


Mi jos sisemo vani.

----------


## kli_kli

Novak je postao spreman s oko 4,5 godine, ali do 5 je sisao povremeno. Primetila sam da mu je latch losiji, vilica je narasla i nije vise ni mogao efikasno da sisa, o tome smo pricali, pa je i sam uvideo da je to to.
S Izijem je stvarno drugacije, on i sad, s skoro 5 godina najnormalnije sisa, nikakvih promena nema. On s 4.5 (sto je meni kao bila neka granica) nije bio spreman da prestane, iako smo pregovarali o prestajanju. 
Pola godine kasnije, situacija je drugacija, sad sisa svako drugo vece, i mislim da je na tragu da uskoro prestane. 
O deci koja imaju manje od 2 godine ja licno ne mogu da razmisljam u kontesktu prestajanja, osim u slucaju preke potrebe.

Ipak, posmatrajuci dojenu decu, mislim da je moguce postepenim smanjivanjem, obracanjem paznje na sisanje iz perspektive smanjivanja, dovesti  i znatno  mladje dete do spontanog prestanka, i ne smatram to nikako losim, cak sto vise.
Takodje, mislim da kad jednom smanje, ako su emocionalno neoptereceni, i oni sami pocnu da smanjuju, tj. da im se potreba smanjuje. 

Ako je sve na izvolite, ne proispituje se ni vreme, ni mesto, nema nikakvih granica, onda je, prema mom iskustvu, oko 1.5-2.5 godine zelja za sisanjem (svesno) najveca.

----------


## leonisa

kli kli, ovo je bilo s leom, ali vec tamo s 3, latch je postao los, pa se smanjila produkcija, teze je postizala LD i mlijeko joj je postalo....manje fino :D
i bila sam nekako tuzna.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala kli_kli, baš mi je koristan tvoj post...  :Heart:  
4,5 godina? Bojim se da bi i mi mogli dogurati do te dobi, ako nešto ne poduzmem... meni se iz ovog sad trenutka 3 godine čine totalni maksimum... kad sam rodila, mislila sam da ću dojiti godinu dana, a gle sad 22 mjeseca skoro, a kao da smo na početku... kako se samo mijenja perspektiva.  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Vazno je osetiti i koji je tvoj maksimum, a najbolje koji je tvoj optimum - da se osecas da si dete oddojila.  :Smile: 
A evo vidis, momenat s promenom oblika vilice moze da dodje i ranije, a moze da se otegne i kasnije. Isidor ce krajem 9. meseca napuniti 5, pa sisa lepse o Lune (koja je bas u tom nekom sisackom maximumu, ima 20 meseci).
Ne bih nista rekla za Isidora jos uvek, jer on sisa, ali za Novija mogu da kazem da smo oboje potpuno srecno prestali.
Vazno je zaista ispostovati individualne razlike, kako kod svake mame i svakog deteta posebno, zatim svakog para mame i deteta posebno, i na kraju, isto toliko bitno - svake situacije posebno. 
Npr. ja sam Novija prestala da dojim dojeci Isidora - ne mogu da znam da li bi se isto tako osecala da nisam nastavljala da dojim. 
Zatim, kolicina mleka je drugacija kod majke koja doji 3 godine a nije trudna u odnosu na majku koja je trudna, a narocito u odnosu na majku koja doji tandem. 
Kolicina mleka, hormonski status (trudna, ne trudna, ciklus se vratio, ciklus se nije vratio) i zivotne navike mame u pojedinom trenutku (radi, ne radi, vezba, ne vezba, razlicite navike i rezimi ishrane) takodje uticu na ukus mleka, a ukus mleka moze, narocito u kombinaciji s drugim faktorima, znacajno da utice na poticanje i tempo prestanka dojenja.

Prestajanje dojenja je faza kroz koju prolazis zajedno s detetom, i bitna je zato sto je deo slike koju imas o dojenju tog deteta. Mislim da je svakoj mami bitno da ta slika ima sveukupno ima srecan ton.

----------


## Mojca

Za nama je opet isprekidana noć, jutros osjećam da ne mogu više... ali kako je Flopica na pisala na temi o zahtjevnoj djeci, kad dođem doma s posla, zaboraviti ću na noć i opet predano dojiti. 
Zapravo, pretužno je to da ono najvažnije što djetetu treba sad dati ne mogu dati stoposto zbog toga što radim, što me čakaju kućanski poslovi (svedeni na minimum)... nekako si zamišljam da bi sve bilo drugačije da ne radim, da nismo odvojene tolike sate... sad dok smo bile na moru budila se jednom na noć.. kad smo se vratile opet buđenje svaka dva sata (noćas sam baš gledala sat i pratila ritam).

----------


## kli_kli

Deca na moru bolje spavaju  :Smile: 

Veliko je pitanje da li bi bilo drugacije da ne radis. Moguce je da bi onda lakse odustala od nocnih podoja, jer bi znala da nece prestati da sisa, tj. da ce imati sisu na raspolaganju ceo dan.
Mojih sve troje je najvise sisalo nocu u dobi 1-2 godine, a ja nikad nisam radila van kuce, i stalno sam bila na raspolaganju.

----------


## Mojca

> Veliko je pitanje da li bi bilo drugacije da ne radis.


Sigurna sam da bi. sve bi bilo drugačije. 

btw... još sam u uredu. Došla sam u 8 ujutro.  :Sad:

----------


## kli_kli

Dan bi bio drugaciji, ali ne znaci da ona ne bi sisala pojacano nocu.

----------


## kli_kli

U svakom slucaju izgleda kao da vam je potrebna neka vrsta promene.

----------


## Mojca

Što predlažeš?  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Zaista ne poznajem situaciju dovoljno za nesto konkretno, ali cini mi se da koketiras s prestankom nocnog dojenja neko vreme. 
Mozda da to konacno oducis? Ako vec ne mozes dati otkaz  :Smile: 
Ima dece kojima su mame radile a koja su prosla kroz ukidanje nocnog dojenja, pa su sisali do 5 godina  :Smile: 
Mislim da ne trebad a brines da ce poptuno prestati, ako ti ne zelis da potpuno prekinete dojenje. 
Ako zelis i to, i to je vec nesto, saznanje da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Embrace the change  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ma ne želim prestati, samo želim da to ne bude naporno. 
 :Smile:  
Malo tražim, ha? 

Kad sam danas konačno došla kući, cice su bile pred prsnućem... a ona je samo rekla "mimi, kauč!".  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Naporna faza ce prestati, iako se moze oduziti.

----------


## Mojca

Mislila sam da će noć nakon što sam jučer provela 11 sati na poslu biti teška... ali nije.  :Shock: 
Nisam ju nagovarala da ode spavati dok sama nije izrazila želju, zaspala je oko 10.30, prvi put se nešto malo probudila oko 1, ali nije cicala, pa oko 4 kad je cicala i opet oko 6.30 kad je opet cicala. 
Ja sam se nakon toga digla, prošetala pse i kupila kruh, po povratku mi MD kaže da se digla, napunila tutu i to više nego inače i vratila u krevet. I još spava.

----------

